# G0709 Carriage Stop



## Earl (Feb 5, 2017)

Prior to last night,  I had no need for a carriage stop.  I  am a retired Electrical Engineer and everything I do is a planned project.  Those projects range from washing the car to taking the grandkid to Disneyland.   Everything is planned in great detail. (generic engineer character flaw)   That works just fine until I engaged the half nut lever instead of the cross feed lever.  That was not part of the plan!!  In just a twinkling of an eye,  I transformed a $350 rifle barrel blank into a stainless steel tomato stake!   Time for a new project.    I need a carriage stop for my G0709 lathe.  The aging data base in my head was queried and the result was a distant memory of someone (perhaps on this forum) that purchased a carriage stop  that came with a different Grizzly lathe and used it on their G0709.  I am not opposed to making one,  but the old engineer in me requires a build vs buy analysis. 
I do understand that a carriage stop will not prevent me from damaging the lathe if I do this again.  (there is no clutch on the lead screw - just on the feed rod)   If I would have had the carriage stop on my lathe last night,  I would be out shooting today instead of sitting here in front of the computer!


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 5, 2017)

I just use a dial indicator with a magnetic back, mounted to the ways and indicating the carriage.  It is pretty easy to stop the carriage within a few thousandths, even at pretty fast threading rates -- after a bit of practice -- and it is a soft stop.  I used the feed lever instead of the half nut lever once (opposite of what you did) and ruined the part on the last pass.  It was also a lot more exciting, with the threading tool feed depth set nearly to the bottom of a fairly coarse thread...    Oops!


----------



## Earl (Feb 5, 2017)

I have a dro on my lathe and it use it all the time to judge when I am close to the dimension that I want.   The issue here is one of stupidity!   I pushed the wrong lever.   I need the carriage stop as a last resort for a challenged operator.   Kind of like that big steel bumper at the end of a railroad track 

I also forgot to ask the question:  "does anyone here know of a grizzly carriage stop that can be used on the G0709?"

Thanks
Earl


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 5, 2017)

Earl said:


> I have a dro on my lathe and it use it all the time to judge when I am close to the dimension that I want.   The issue here is one of stupidity!   I pushed the wrong lever.   I need the carriage stop as a last resort for a challenged operator.   Kind of like that big steel bumper at the end of a railroad track
> 
> I also forgot to ask the question:  "does anyone here know of a grizzly carriage stop that can be used on the G0709?"
> 
> ...


If you run your carriage under power into a solid bolted on carriage stop, something is going to break, probably the shear pin in the drive screw or feed screw.  Hopefully they are designed to fail before anything more expensive does.  The beauty of the dial indicator is that it gives an easy to follow sweep of the dial, which with very little practice can be controlled to a few thousandths.  A DRO will be showing numbers changing at a rapid speed, which can be more confusing than helpful if looking for anything more accurate than a tenth of an inch while threading.


----------



## BGHansen (Feb 5, 2017)

Hi Earl,

I have a G0709 too.  I have a carriage stop picked up off eBay that fit the bed of my Clausing 5418 (12" lathe).  It worked more or less turnkey on the Grizzly, just had swap in a longer clamp bolt.  Mine doesn't have a micrometer stop, just a bolt head and jam nut.  I don't use it when using the power feed, though with our Grizzly's it shouldn't be a problem.  Just make sure the clutch on the feed rod (the Grizzly G0709 has a clutch drive on the feed rod for longitudinal and cross feeds to protect against crashes or too aggressive of cuts) is adjusted properly.  The procedure is on page 66 of the G0709 manual.

Photos below are of my G0709 set up and the carriage stop from eBay.  I recall it being advertised for a Clausing 12" lathe or South Bend Heavy 10.

Bruce


----------



## OLEJOE (Mar 3, 2017)

I've been doing my barrel threading of late with a boring bar on the back side of the lathe with it in reverse. Threading away from the shoulder. Came up with this having to cut a metric thread barrel tenon. Also if I have a senior moment it's running in the clear. Try it. It works great.


----------

